# Project Black



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Whos all Going to the new fmp movie tonight..


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am planning on going, should be really good


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

well i was a little disapointed. What ever happend to the over the counter archery tag and hiking your a$$ off and killing big deer. Local boys i figured it would be local hunt. just my 2 cents. On the plus side the creative side was really neat.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: 
Too many folks watched all those wonderful videos and decided they would pick up a bow and become the next bowhunting celebrity, now we are under a defacto statewide limited entry deer draw. :shock:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

It was defiantly different, I would liked to have seen some stalking and techniques. It was all kill shots. It also seemed short. Hey if they want to go out of state to shoot deer that is fine with me, less competition to shoot one here.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ForkhornKiiller9000 said:


> well i was a little disapointed. What ever happend to the over the counter archery tag and hiking your **** off and killing big deer. Local boys i figured it would be local hunt. just my 2 cents. On the plus side the creative side was really neat.


Now they're "big time".... can't be settling for local stuff when you're a celebrity right? :roll: :lol: I agree with you though, I was definitely a fan of seeing them hunt and shoot big bucks on the home front. Market is flooded with interstate hunting shows so if I wanted to watch that, I'd just sit on the couch and watch any one of about four hunting channels on the boob tube that run that stuff all day. To me, that was the one cool thing about FMP... they were doing that kind of thing in our own backyard, kinda keeping it real but now they're going to lose that "uniqueness" at least as far as I'm concerned... it'll just become another hunting show. Don't worry, I'm not under any sort of false impression that mine or any of your opinions will change anything.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I have not seen the newest one yet but own the other 3 and my favorite is still the first one they made. 360. Since then they have slowly started becoming more like any other hunting show.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

I would have to agree with you all. I liked their first one, 360. It seemed like a bunch a guys that started to film their DIY hunts. It was fun to watch them on public land doin there thing. Unfortunately since then, they have seperated themselves from the average joe hunter, and shooting big animals on private land. Although if many of us were givin the chance I think we'd hunt private land also. Sure was nice to see the locals guys killin big local public deer though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buckriser said:


> I would have to agree with you all. I liked their first one, 360. It seemed like a bunch a guys that started to film their DIY hunts. It was fun to watch them on public land doin there thing. Unfortunately since then, they have seperated themselves from the average joe hunter, and shooting big animals on private land. Although if many of us were givin the chance I think we'd hunt private land also. Sure was nice to see the locals guys killin big local public deer though.


I think you're right in that we would all probably hunt private land if given the opportunity... but we're not trying to build our marketing persona as local guys killing local animals during DIY hunts, public land, on film. I don't know if thats the way these guys began to market themselves or if thats just how I remember it being portrayed when I found out about FMP from the guy who got me into bowhunting. Its honestly been so long ago I don't remember (ok, not that long but four years). I just remember watching the "Proof" video and thinking... this is not why I started watching these guys hunt because you can see that stuff anywhere. Seeing guys hunt and successfully harvest deer on the front... well, thats not something you see folks do well consistently, especially on camera. :|


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Wanted to chime in on this since I was out of town when the premier took place I picked up a copy of Project Black and....have watched it at least 10 times. It gets me fired up for hunting and I really dig the creative editing. Perhaps it's because I went whitetail hunting for the first time ever this year and the fact that they spot and stalk on whitetails is beyond impressive. I mentioned that to a buddy in Tennessee and asked him if anyone does that out there and he said, "nobody EVER goes spot and stalk for whiteys"


----------

